# How Far Can Fish See Outside Of The Aquarium?



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

How far can fish see outside a tank? My Rhom keeps hiding the minute he sees people.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

my rrs stares at me from like 20+ feet away


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

balluupnetme said:


> my rrs stares at me from like 20+ feet away


LOL damn. I blacked out the side of my office aquarium with black vinyl so he doesn't get stressed but after hearing that......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

balluupnetme said:


> my rrs stares at me from like 20+ feet away


I was gonna say the same thing about my spilo.
If I pick up something shiny from across the room my spilo's all over it.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

blueouija said:


> How far can fish see outside a tank? My Rhom keeps hiding the minute he sees people.


Not 100% sure but my old oscar used to know my presence from 15-20 ft away..And piranhas are even more alert then oscars so im guessing piranhas can see you from reasonable distance..but if you are not close they probably will not freak out like some do when you get close.but they will see you from across the room thats for damn sure..peace


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

As soon as my front door opens,or someone comes into the living room from the kitchen my rhom comes to life,both are about 20 - 25 ' away.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Freebird11 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes they can. Try to sneak up on them when to eat and see. 
Yes you can hear. I open my door every day and pull a little string to ring the bell at the door, look over and my Koi pond come to eat. No vibrations there. Also, my grandson is on the pond and sit for an hour and see the fish, then called to provide meals and come ashore when he calls back and forth without moving the bench by the pool sitting on a whole time. 
A friend has a fish pond for catfish and Shis every day, he goes and sits by the pond for a while and then rings a bell for the fish come to eat and here they come.


----------

